# placing bond and securing a rental from uk



## bones7655 (May 22, 2013)

Has anyone been able to organise themselves a rented property from UK? I was hoping to be able to find a place to rent through a real estate agent and pay bond etc so that we can come from airport can go straight to our new home. Is this possible?


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

I used to work in an estate agent in sydney and u usually had to view the property before they let u apply. They would need to see that u are working so they kno u can afford the rent. Unless someone was able to view it on your behalf then u could maybe work something out?


----------



## Snowman (Nov 15, 2010)

Also consider the practicalities (even if you could do this, which I think you’ll struggle) – you’d need to go to the agent’s office to pick up the keys (after travelling for the best part of 30 hours and that assumes they are open), you’ll have all of your bags and have to try and find their office, you’ll then get to the pad and not have any electricity etc. (you generally need to allow access to the electric company to reconnect it up).

Save yourself the hassle and book a short term rental apartment for a week and sort it out when you get here


----------



## bones7655 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks, what you both said makes a lot of sense and will probably take your advice. Any ideas of short term rentals/holiday lets in the bay side or eastern suburbs area?


----------



## Snowman (Nov 15, 2010)

What city Bones, Melb?


----------



## bones7655 (May 22, 2013)

Brisbane mate


----------



## Snowman (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't know Brisbane that well, but I usually stay in these services apts when I go with work - they are pretty good...

ahhhhh- it wont let me post a link but google oaks aurora in the CBD.


----------



## bones7655 (May 22, 2013)

Nice one, cheers pal.


----------

